# Torrent daemon with web UI



## fryshke (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello, got a spare PC and want to transform it to "torrent server" so to say. It should have web UI, could closely resemble uTorrent (after uploading torrent it should get file list and let me select which ones should be downloaded). 

Anything? 

So far I found rTorrent, but people suggest to use it over a screen, ie logging in into server via SSH and using ncurses(or similar) interface. I just need a service with a web UI.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 13, 2011)

Then use net-p2p/rtgui, http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=25839.


----------



## vermaden (Sep 13, 2011)

@fryshke

Transmission: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/19/Transmission_web_interface.png


----------



## Beastie (Sep 13, 2011)

Damn, vermaden was faster! 
net-p2p/transmission + www/transmission-web. It only needs a Javascript-capable web browser and can also be controlled from command-line using the included *transmission-remote*.


----------



## fryshke (Sep 13, 2011)

Ah, it's still torrent _client_ with daemon capabilities, explains why search results were scarce after searching for _server_ software. 

Going to try them all, thank you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 13, 2011)

RTGUI

Main interface








Torrent detail window


----------



## vermaden (Sep 14, 2011)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Damn, vermaden was faster!



Gotcha! 

@DutchDaemon

*Transmission* web interface allows You to choose which files of a torrent can be downloaded or not, it seems that *RTgui* does not have that feature, it only allows to select priority of a whole torrent.


----------



## fryshke (Sep 14, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Gotcha!
> 
> @DutchDaemon
> 
> *Transmission* web interface allows You to choose which files of a torrent can be downloaded or not, it seems that *RTgui* does not have that feature, it only allows to select priority of a whole torrent.



But is missing a feature to select download location. Everything goes into one folder, wtf? :S


----------



## Beastie (Sep 14, 2011)

fryshke said:
			
		

> But is missing a feature to select download location. Everything goes into one folder, wtf? :S


There's a command-line option for *transmission-remote* that changes the download directory for every newly-added torrent. Check the manual.

EDIT: just checked it; it's *-w* or *--download-dir*.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 14, 2011)

@vermaden - rtgui (and rtorrent from the cli, of course) does indeed have that feature. You can pick "Priority: Off, Normal, High" for any files inside any torrent. "Off" = "Do not download". Look at the right-hand side of the second pic I posted. That's the pulldown menu for that function. You'll notice that it applies to a file _inside_ a torrent, not the torrent itself (that's the first pic).


----------



## vermaden (Sep 15, 2011)

@DutchDaemon

Good to know, thanks.


----------



## fryshke (Sep 15, 2011)

So far Transmission rocks with transmission-remote... well, it rocked.

I created a group "torrents" and added transmission user, which launches transmission-daemon.

```
AeriePeak# pw showgroup torrents
torrents:*:1002:transmission,root

AeriePeak# ps -U transmission
  PID  TT  STAT    TIME COMMAND
 1133  ??  Ss   0:00.02 /usr/local/bin/transmission-daemon -g /usr/local/etc/tr
```
I changed torrent directories' group to "torrents" and chmoded so that "torrents" group could read and write (with -R switch, I checked every file and subfolder, group is torrents)

```
AeriePeak# ls -l
total 138
drwxrw-r--  2 root  torrents      4 Sep 14 17:26 Downloads
drwxrw-r--  2 root  torrents      2 Sep 16 00:34 Music
drwxrw-r--  3 root  torrents      3 Sep 15 21:48 Software
drwxrw-r--  5 root  torrents      5 Sep 14 01:09 Videos
```

But now when I add new torrent I get an error - permission denien to write. And there's one torrent seeding, it says "no data found", I bet reading permission don't work either. Now what the hell. Only solution I know is to run transmission-daemon under root, but that's bad solution, any insights on what went wrong?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 15, 2011)

You took the executable bit off, so the torrents group can't open those directories any longer. Try [cmd=]chmod g+x Downloads Music Software Videos[/cmd]


----------



## salam4ik (Sep 16, 2011)

For 1 year I have been using rtorrent+apache+dtach+rutorrent(webui) and happy with it. Although I spent few days for setting it up.


----------



## fryshke (Sep 16, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You took the executable bit off, so the torrents group can't open those directories any longer. Try [cmd=]chmod g+x Downloads Music Software Videos[/cmd]



Right. After chmoding +x it still doesn't work. Turns out main directory in which all these files live was /vault, just chmoded o=rx and it finally started working. Hard to build a server without unix knowledge. So far Samba works, torrents work, now to write a client for Windows so that it communicates with my server (easiest part).

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## fryshke (Sep 16, 2011)

Also, ZFS pool works (even added 8 GB USB key as a cache device for the lulz).

So far I like FreeBSD as a server (and that's coming from a Windows-only guy [Windows 7 workstation, .NET development for a living, xBox 360 for games and Windows Phone 7] who's only experience with these kinds of systems was Ubuntu liveCD).

Peace.


----------

